# Oil Vs Water Based Driveway Sealer



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi all! We had our driveway put in about 3/4 years ago, and this week the town added curbs and had to cut out and replace 10 feet of my driveway. So I was thinking of sealing the driveway to at least have some uniform color, and I should probably just seal it anyway.

All of the sealers swear theirs is better than the others - oil-based with a sprayer vs water-based.

Does anyone have any input from past experience or know anyone with honest information? Thanks!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I cant help about oil vs water but around here, coal tar based sealers are getting a bad reputation and are being banned by many communities. So not only should you decide between oil vs water, you should also decide between coal-tar vs asphalt.

Though if you go to any big box store, coal tar based is all you can find.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for your input @****o1 !


----------

